# Weil alle mich so mit ihren schon blühenden Seerosen ärgern, schicke ich euch jetzt in die Wüste.



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2017)

Ach, und dann war da noch was 

Zitat von Daufi: ↑
Totto hat einen ganz schlechten Einfluss auf mich....





https://www.kakteenforum.com/t18459p50-kakteen-yucca-und-agaven-beet-anlegen#315371
               

und wenn die Opuntien los legen, gibt es einen Nachschlag.


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2017)

Totto, toll !!! 
Ich habe noch nie auch nur einen einzigen Kaktus zum Blühen bekommen . 
Wahrscheinlich alle falscher Standort.


----------



## dizzzi (8. Juni 2017)

Sieht echt klasse aus. Wie heißen denn die schönen Kakteen. Ich glaub ich hätte da noch ein paar sonnige Ecken im Garten...

LG

Udo


----------



## 4711LIMA (8. Juni 2017)

Super!! und man muss sich beim Pflegen Deiner Pflänzchen die Füsse nicht nass machen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2017)

Toll, wie die blühen, wie machst Du das, streichelst Du sie? 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2017)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> wie machst Du das, streichelst Du sie?


Ich glaube Zuckerbrot und Peitsche bzw kalt Phasen oder trocken Phasen sind die waren Anreger zum Blühen. Ich kenne da welche die stellen ihre für ein paar Tage in den Kühlschrank damit sie pünktlich zu einen bestimmten Tag blühen 
Und dann kommt man Nachts im Halbschlaf auf den Gedanken da steht noch was kühles zu trinken im KS. Dann greift man im Jumm in den Kaktus und


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juni 2017)

Das sind zumeist winterharte Echinocerus und Escobaria. Die Kakteen stehen das ganze Jahr über draußen.
Wichtig ist ein trockener Fuß. Das Beet wurde so 30 cm ausgehoben. Hat ein Flies bekommen darauf ca 10 cm Lehm/Sand und dann eine 20 cm Kiesschicht. Kies ohne 0 Anteil mit 4-6 mm. Könnt Ihr da nachlesen  https://www.kakteenforum.com/t18459-kakteen-yucca-und-agaven-beet-anlegen 

Im Winter bekommen die Echinocerus und Escobaria eine Abdeckung die ich gebaut habe. Das ganze Beet ist aus 2015.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da ist nix mit Kühlschrank oder ähnlichem. Ich hoffe das sich ein paar Früchte bilden und ich noch ein paar aussähen kann.
Da sind, wenn man genau schaut, noch einige kleine zwischen. Ich babe die Hoffnung, das in den nächsten Jahren noch ein paar mehr blühen.






Ohne Abdeckung stehen die Opuntien. Wenn die Blühen mache ich neue Bilder.

Was ich noch habe ist die __ Fackellilie, die hat sich in dem Weg daneben schon ausgesät.


----------

